# Beginner Looking For Lighting Kit advice.



## ajohnson15 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm looking to start doing photo shoots of people and would like some advice on which lighting kit i should get. I have spoken to an associate at B&H and it was recommended i go with elinchrom, i also read scott kelby's book and that's the brand he recommends also. I just wanted to know are there any name brands that are good & expandable as elinchrom but are a little cheaper? and what brand names should i stay away from altogether? thanks


1. Interfit EX150 MK2 Two Monolight Umbrella-Softbox Kit INT182 B&H

2. Elinchrom D-Lite-4 IT 400Ws 2-Light To Go Set EL 20815KIT B&H


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2012)

Calumet Genesis would be the "other brand" that is good, and yet significantly lower in cost than Elinchrom. I think a guy wants to have four, or even five lights and stands. For affordability, the lower watt-second Calumet Genesis monolights, and the Flashpoint 320M monolights sold through Adorama are the best of the low-0end-but-not-utter-junk lights that have user-replaceable flash tubes and 150 to 160 Watt-seconds of flash output for "lowish" prices.


----------

